# Pep Boys or Jiffy Lube for Lyft Inspections?



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm due for my next inspection in a few days. This is my first one since doing Lyft only. Can I get my inspection at Jiffy Lube? Or do I* have to* use Pep Boys?

(I have a $25 credit at J/L and would prefer to do it there if I can)


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

From what I read here in the Forum over the past two years, most drivers prefer Jiffy Lube. Since you have a credit there that is in your favor as well.

Personally, I just go to the Hyundai dealer where I bought the car. They do it for free.

Maybe Jiffy Lube will do it for free too if you get some type of service work done while you're there.


----------

